# electric razor



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, looking for recommendations for above price not a problem, thanks for your input.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Have had various Phillips , Braun upper end models over the last 25 years. Current razor is a Panasonic 5 foil blade one, had it ca 4 years and its been fantastic - by far the quickest and closest shave i'd had from an electric. Its rechargeable only so no mains operation, but it charges from empty to sufficient for a full (and i mean 5 days growth level) shave in 15 minutes. full charge lasts about 35-40 minutes shaving time, so easily a week even if shaving daily

Wouldn't hesitate to buy another.

Last Phillips i had was an 'Arcirtec / Sensotouch' series so quite a few years ago - it was great for one or two days growth, but after a year or so, despite using the official cleaning station and solution i started to get a lot of razor burn irritation - think it was as much down to wear on the head as anything but the replacement heads were £60-70 and i got a great deal on the Panny via eBay seller for only another £50 extra so it was abit of a no brainer - there are now 'Chinese' generic Phillips replacement heads so maybe i'll at some stage try one of those to see if it breaths some usable life back into mine, but purely as a back-up.

If buying now I'd buy another Panny, then Braun, then Phillips - others might re-order than, what suits one doesnt suit all sadly

This is probably the closest model to my Panny in current range - slightly updated led panel.

https://www.shavers.co.uk/shop-for-...MIiK6MzKLw3wIVDFXTCh0xNgXSEAEYASAAEgLbtfD_BwE


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Or the LV-65 version is the same, but without cleaning station - I wash mine under the tap, every week, and deep clean with dry brushing every 6 months

https://www.shavers.co.uk/shop-for-...c5-wet-dry-5-blade-men-s-electric-shaver.html


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I've had 2 Phillips, the first was around the £200 mark and had all the bells and whistles for sensitive skin and a flashing display showing battery levels etc it lasted for over 10 years (with a couple of replacement foils) unfortunately I dropped it and the coast of a new head was the same price as a new wet/dry Phillips (£40ish in the BF sales) which I'm now using. I've nothing to compare them too but from my experiences with Phillips I wouldn't buy anything else. I shave every other day and have never had any irritation or problems with them. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## per_aspera (Nov 23, 2018)

The Braun series 5 is probably the best I've tried, and you can use it dry/wet which is sometimes helpful. It doesn't shave as close as traditional wet shaving, but after years of wet shaving (both with standard razors and straight/ cut throat razors) I prefer the convenience of an electric shaver.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking of buying an electric too so thanks for the info


----------

